# Lift Tickets Breckenridge



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Soawsome said:


> So i am going to be traveling with my some friends to breckenridge 2/17 - 2/22.
> 
> This was all last minute travel plans and the only thing left to get is our lift tickets. I cannot find any deals online other than on the breckenridge website which is $141 a day.
> 
> ...


If you want discounts you don't ride the Vail resorts with last minute plans, sorry.

The design of their whole pricing system is customized to your trip.

There are other great mountains around with pricing from $50-100/day

If you are set on Breck you are dropping the coin.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Just bring some personal lubricant...........


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

Only way you could save some coin is if anyone who's going has an epic pass with ski with a friend tix or buddy passes associated with it. Otherwise, snowklinger is dead-on: fork over the cash for the vail resorts.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bsarosi said:


> Only way you could save some coin is if anyone who's going has an epic pass with ski with a friend tix or buddy passes associated with it. Otherwise, snowklinger is dead-on: fork over the cash for the vail resorts.


Even buddy passes at those joints are fucken hella extortion.

Both half day tix and buddy passes will run you upwards of $120.

Granted they have things at those mountains you can't get anywhere else.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My buddy passes always ran around $85/90. "Ski with a friend" were a little more.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

We burned a few hours running around to Kroger and Walmart trying to get cheap tix once and saved like $5... Don't know if Copper has the 2-4-1 when buying 10 gallons of gas this year... Otherwise pony up on the net, or get extra fucked at the window...


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Copper Mountain is doing the 2 for 1 lift tickets with 10 gallons of gas at shell again this year. So $72 per person...pretty good deal. Loveland full price lift tickets are $65. Crested Butte and Monarch both have 1/2 price deals with the 10 gallon cert from shell stations.

Those will be your cheapest lift ticket options. Buddy pass for Vail resorts is the next best thing.

You can find out about the shell ski free deal online.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm hitting up Abasin and Keystone in a couple weeks. Abasin has $149 3 day pass deal going on. That's a steal if you like the terrain and a no frills type of mountain.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Whaaa? $141/day at Breckenridge? That better include a rub 'n tug at the lift line


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Whaaa? $141/day at Breckenridge? That better include a rub 'n tug at the lift line


It does, but they said it's OK if you don't give it until the actual lift ride.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

St. Anton is 51eu/day, Kitzbuhel is 45eu/day. $141 is highway robbery


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, they have to re-coup the expense of giving away one of the best deals around with the epic pass...


----------

